# 

## pawelurb

pytam bo głównie sprzedają na tony , a ile m3 jest w tonie . lub ton w 1 m3?

----------


## bladyy78

Kubik piasku wazy srednio 1,7tony ale to zalezy czy jest mokry czy suchy dlatego przewaznie piasek kupuje sie na kubiki a nie na tony. BO jak fest poleje to kubik pisku moze wazyc nawet 2 tony albo i wiecej.

----------


## Bigsister

potwierdzam

----------


## Jerzysio

Jest ok. 1,6 do 1,8 ( oczywiscie suchy   :Lol:  )
J

Bigsister   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :cool:

----------


## Janussz

Ciężar luźno usypanego piasku można przyjąć 1600kg/m3, żwiru 2000kg/m3.
Źródło: "Zarys budownictwa ogólnego". Wydawnictwa Szkolne i Pedagogiczne.

----------


## maxymov

> Ciężar luźno usypanego piasku można przyjąć 1600kg/m3, żwiru 2000kg/m3.
> Źródło: "Zarys budownictwa ogólnego". Wydawnictwa Szkolne i Pedagogiczne.



  Dokładny aż do bólu   :Wink2:  


   Ja przyjąłem sobie 1,4 t/m3. Na zasypkę brałem pospółkę 2 kat. za 5zł/t. Zmieściłem się co do grama( dodając sobie ok. 20%)

----------


## Janussz

No bo o 22.00 skończyłem ustawianie przyrządu na prasie hydraulicznej, a tam dokładność jest rzędu do setki.   :big grin:  
Będę chyba budował nową chałupę. Fachowcy będą mieli przerąbane   :big grin:

----------


## maxymov

Tzn te gramy dotyczyły gorzałki   :Lol:   a pospólka była z dokładnością co do tony  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Janussz

Tak bezkarnie Ci to uszło, to dodanie 20%? Przecież to w szklance na jeden palec   :big grin:  .

----------


## maxymov

> Tak bezkarnie Ci to uszło, to dodanie 20%? Przecież to w szklance na jeden palec   .




  Poddaję się   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Janussz

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------

